
Screenshots f*cking destroy your desktop – here’s the quick fix (takes 1 min) - mkaroumi
https://medium.com/@MKaroumi/youll-never-be-sad-when-you-see-your-desktop-from-now-on-1dbbd3d81941#.v3u3koolo
======
mtmail
Alternative non-sensational title: "How to set the screencapture path on
MacOS".

~~~
mkaroumi
Lol yeah. That may appeal to everyone who directly understand what
screencapture path means. But a "clickbait" title like this focuses directly
on the feeling that many people get when they see their cluttery desktop. That
was the intention of the title :)

